# Congratulations to the December 2018 Class



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2018)

I see we have a new class of OTBS members I would like to say this is a well deserving class and welcome. Here is the list it can also be found in the OTBS roster thread found here



 chilerelleno
 OTBS 306


 buzzy
 OTBS 307
@hoity toit OTBS 308
@smokin peachey OTBS 309


 ab canuck
 OTBS 310


 SonnyE
 OTBS 311
@crazymoon OTBS 312
@gmc2003 OTBS 313
@hillbillyrkstr OTBS 314
@tropics OTBS 315
@indaswamp OTBS 316
@HalfSmoked OTBS 317
@motolife313 OTBS 318
@wbf610 OTBS 319
@old sarge OTBS 320
@worktogthr OTBS 321
@smokerjim OTBS 322
@chopsaw OTBS 323
@ironhorse07 OTBS 324
@mosparky OTBS 325
@bregent OTBS 326
@zwiller OTBS 327
@LanceR OTBS 328
@uncle eddie OTBS 329


 dr k
  OTBS 330
@dougmays OTBS 331
@tallbm OTBS 332
@ravenclan OTBS 333
@retfr8flyr OTBS 334
@hardcookin OTBS 335
@Holly2015 15 OTBS 336


 motocrash
 OTBS 337
@mneeley490 OTBS 338


 flatbroke
  OTBS 339


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats to a fine class of inductees!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

Prestigious class of cool members...  SMF is lucky to have such great folks here...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank You! I am Honored.
And *very happy* to see Friends old and New on the Inductees.
But the work of helping and learning must go on.
Thank You Admins and all who played a part in these.
I find myself a bit choked up. Thank You!


----------



## dr k (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you to all that nominated  me to this wonderful Order.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow...  Almost speechless lol and very honored!! Thank you to all our great members that helped us out, gave us guidance,  inspiration and faith in our selves to do the things we have done.  Congrats to everyone.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks it is an honor to be part of the OTBS


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations to all the new members!


----------



## seenred (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow what a great group, and much deserved!  Congrats to all!!



Red


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 20, 2018)

I see a lot of great posters on that list.  Congrats everyone!


----------



## buzzy (Dec 20, 2018)

WOW! Surprised & honored. Thanks to all of those that nominated me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 20, 2018)

Ummmm dang...  Y'all sure ya got the right guy here?

Thank you to the Jeff for providing this online community.
To all the Mods/Admins who keep it run smoothly.
And all the general membership, the backbone of this fantastic vault of BBQ knowledge and wisdom.
Congratulations to all those whose who made the cut too.
Some are familiar names, some not so much, but I know that all are deserving.
Lets keep pounding out some great Qview!

All these new shiny new OTBS tags are nice to see, it'd been so long since the last group I thought it was a defunct.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations Folks


----------



## shinny (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats to all


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like a Great Bunch of Members!!
Congrats Guys!!

And my Brother Richie actually made it twice!!!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations to all.  I actually learned a great deal from several of you!

Sincerely,
John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats all. You all have been doing a great job and helping SMF stay the best smoking site...JJ


----------



## motocrash (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations to an awesome group of people! I continue to learn from and enjoy your posts. Thanks to you and existing OTBS members for making this a fantastic forum!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow, I just made a post and saw the OTBS next to my name. I am humbled by your choice and want to say thank you folks and congratz to my fellow inductees!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats y'all

It was allot of work...lol
Whiskey time


----------



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> All these new shiny new OTBS tags are nice to see, it'd been so long since the last group I thought it was a defunct group.



chilerelleno, as long as folks are learning from the veteran OTBS members, the OTBS will never be a defunct group.


----------



## disco (Dec 20, 2018)

I love this forum and have learned much here. I do have a minor complaint. It is past due for these fine smokers to be named. They are all worthy and I doff my cap to their skills.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 20, 2018)

dutch said:


> chilerelleno, as long as folks are learning from the veteran OTBS members, the OTBS will never be a defunct group.


Works for me, I'll keep doing what I've been doing... I mean a mans gotta eat. ;)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2018)

Means alot ,, thank you .


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 20, 2018)

A very impressive list.  I’ve stolen recipes from almost everyone of them.  You folks rock. 
Its wonderful that you’re now recognized as top contributors to this extraordinary site.  Give yourselves a well deserved pat on the back. Then let’s get back to smoking!
Standing ovation to you all!
Brian


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> A very impressive list.  I’ve stolen recipes from almost everyone of them.  You folks rock.
> Its wonderful that you’re now recognized as top contributors to this extraordinary site.  Give yourselves a well deserved pat on the back. Then let’s get back to smoking!
> Standing ovation to you all!
> Brian



Thank You Brian!
It's good to see you again!
My Bacon is in the fridge to age now that it is 2nd smoked today.
And Pork loin for holidayz Jerky is hardening in the freezer. (Probably froze by now. :rolleyes: )
Good to see you! Thank You!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2018)

I jUsT wAnT tO sAy ThAnk YoU tO aLl ThE mEmBeRs, AdMiNiStRatOrS, aNd StAfF wHo HaVe BeEn So GeNeRoUs WiTh ThEiR tImE aNd KnOwLeDgE. i KnOw I wOuLdN't Be WhErE i Am - WiThOuT yOuR hElp AnD PaTiEnTs. 

PoInT fOr SuRe.
ChRiS


----------



## mosparky (Dec 20, 2018)

A gracious Thank You to the Selection Committee. I clicked the thread in hopes of seeing the names of some folks who are more deserving than myself. I saw several I was hoping to see, but was stuck speechless to see my name on the list.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who made this year's list.  Well done!


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## LanceR (Dec 21, 2018)

Well, I must confess to being both a bit surprised and humbled.  Like others, I just clicked on the thread to see if it included anyone I know.  I have no idea who nominated me but to whomever it was, thank you.  Even if you did wrong click on the wrong name......

Congratulations to all who were inducted and I hope that you have many happy smokes in your futures.

And most especially, thank you to all who strive to keep this an orderly, civil and safe place for folks to exchange thoughts, learn and enjoy common interests.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 21, 2018)

Same here, was just checking to see if 

 chopsaw
 got in and he did and then I saw mine.  WOW.  Thanks.  Definitely a special thing here and damn proud to be a part of it.  Truly an honor.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 21, 2018)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members. Keep on Smokin'!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 21, 2018)

Congrats to All great Christmas present


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations to all!  I so appreciate the cumulative knowledge found on this site.  I refer to this site often in my own posts with a special shout out to Chile, gmc2003, and many others too numerous to name.  Thanks to you all.  Merry Christmas, and happy cooks to everyone.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Thank You Brian!
> It's good to see you again!
> My Bacon is in the fridge to age now that it is 2nd smoked today.
> And Pork loin for holidayz Jerky is hardening in the freezer. (Probably froze by now. :rolleyes: )
> Good to see you! Thank You!


You gave me a great idea Sonny. I’m off for a few days. Jerky..... mmmmm


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow...  That's an impressive list right there..  GRATS to you all...


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 21, 2018)

I just looked at my profile and see the the OTBS Member sign. Thank you very much for the addition, I am very honored to be included in this prestigious group.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> You gave me a great idea Sonny. I’m off for a few days. Jerky..... mmmmm



If you haven't tried Pork Loin, I'd recommend it. Use the same as any other meat. Very lean. I remove the fat cap, and trim.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome to the club!  CYA around.

BTW - Remember to post with pictures!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow I am very humble and honored to be recognized with the this elite group. Congrats to all for making the grade. I will try to continue to do what ever I did to make this group. Thanks to whom the committee is for my bestowed honor.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2018)

SonnyE thanks for the like and congrats to you.

Warren


----------



## dcecil (Dec 21, 2018)

Its awesome to see all of you get your recognition.  I have snagged some great recipes, received awesome advice and enjoyed being apart of your threads or vice versa.  Great group, and Sonny E keep up the jokes.  You definitely keep it loose buddy.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm surprised with the otbs member, will say though it wouldn't be possible  without the knowledge  of the people on  this forum  who I learned so much  from  over  the past  few years.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Its awesome to see all of you get your recognition.  I have snagged some great recipes, received awesome advice and enjoyed being apart of your threads or vice versa.  Great group, and Sonny E keep up the jokes.  You definitely keep it loose buddy.



I'll try Doug.
I told Dave, I'm an A'hole, and stuff just comes out.
I'll let you paint in the expletives.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2018)

dr k and chilli thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2018)

Gator240 thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## desertlites (Dec 21, 2018)

welcome you all and congrats.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 21, 2018)

I feel real honored to be counted among such a great group of people. What an unexpected surprise. 
David Bacon


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations all. Newer member here. Look forward to meeting more people on this fine blog. SMOKE ON!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2018)

Congrats to all!  Great lookin bunch of new members!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2018)

Don't know what I did to make the list, but thanks everyone for thinking of me. I really enjoy this forum and like any good coonass, I like to help everyone.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone know why some member number numbers are in blue and others not?  Just curious.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 21, 2018)

Blues are on double secret probation for not playing nicely with others.
I didn't tell you that, you don't know me.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 21, 2018)

I thought it might be political so I was looking for red:D


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Blues are on double secret probation for not playing nicely with others.


So what you are saying is.....they are Blues Brothers. I always liked those guys.......


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Anyone know why some member number numbers are in blue and others not?  Just curious.



The Ink wasn't dry yet....

Ducks... runs....


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations to all that made it.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Anyone know why some member number numbers are in blue and others not?  Just curious.





old sarge said:


> I thought it might be political so I was looking for red:D


Careful what you say. . . old sarge-I fixed your Roster number for ya' :cool::p


----------



## motocrash (Dec 21, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Blues are on double secret probation for not playing nicely with others.
> I didn't tell you that, you don't know me.


There were quite a few with BANNED next to their name.:eek:


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 21, 2018)

motocrash said:


> There were quite a few with BANNED next to their name.:eek:


Exactly. OTBS are held to a higher standard. So we need to remember to direct soundly and safely


----------



## illini40 (Dec 22, 2018)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2018)

Congrats guys!
Definitely a very deserving group this year!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2018)

Rftfr8fryr  Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2018)

Congrats to all of you and Thank You for letting me be a part.
Richie


----------



## lemans (Dec 22, 2018)

You all deserve it.. congrats


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 22, 2018)

dr k, Thanks for the like.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2018)

That's a great list of new OTBS members.  Congratulations to all of you.
Gary


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 22, 2018)

chopsaw, thanks for the like.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 22, 2018)

SonnyE, thanks for the like.


----------



## wbf610 (Dec 22, 2018)

Compared to the old and new members recently named, I feel honored to be chosen.   I really need to step my game up to live up to this honor.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 23, 2018)

Wow guys, I a honored!
It is a great list of members to be associated with and I hope to continue doing whatever I did to get added to the group.
I didn't even know about it until I received a PM today hahaha.

I wish all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays and a great start to another new year of smoking meat, sharing, and having fun with such a wonderful community we have here!  You all are the best!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations to the new class of 2018 inductees!!!!!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 24, 2018)

Congratulations!!  Great list of people who I respect and look up to.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2018)

What fantastic additions to the OTBS! Congrats to EVERYONE!


----------



## meatallica (Dec 24, 2018)

Congrats to the honorees!! You're all inspirations to me.. I've learned alot from ALOT of great people here. Merry Xmas!! Up the Irons!! (for my Maiden brethren.. you know who you are)


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 25, 2018)

I am humbly honored to be selected. Thank you all for everything and for taking it to the next level. Merry Christmas to all SMF users. This was truly a great Christmas surprise. 

HoityToit = (from the little German community of New Braunfels, TX)


----------



## foamheart (Dec 25, 2018)

And who might these new faces be? Rustlers, Cut-throats, murders, bounty hunters, desperados, pugs, mugs, thugs, half-wits, nitwits, dimwits, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, vipers, snipers, muggers, buggerers, bank robbers, train robbers, horse thieves, horn swagglers, bush whackers, ass kickers, tin horns, shitkickers, Methodists and members of the OTBS!

Welcome to you all!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 25, 2018)

foamheart said:


> And who might these new faces be? Rustlers, Cut-throats, murders, bounty hunters, desperados, pugs, mugs, thugs, half-wits, nitwits, dimwits, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, vipers, snipers, muggers, buggerers, bank robbers, train robbers, horse thieves, horn swagglers, bush whackers, ass kickers, tin horns, shitkickers, Methodists and members of the OTBS!
> 
> Welcome to you all!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2018)

foamheart said:


> And who might these new faces be? Rustlers, Cut-throats, murders, bounty hunters, desperados, pugs, mugs, thugs, half-wits, nitwits, dimwits, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, vipers, snipers, muggers, buggerers, bank robbers, train robbers, horse thieves, horn swagglers, bush whackers, ass kickers, tin horns, shitkickers, Methodists and members of the OTBS!
> 
> Welcome to you all!


...and Coonasses!!;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2018)

Brian Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow Foamy that's a lot to add at the end of my name I have enough trouble just putting Sr. on there.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Dec 26, 2018)

Ok.  The party is over and my head is hurting LOL.  In the back of my mind I had a concern of just what my responsibilities are as a member of OTBS.  I am huge fan of finding supporting documentation for my ideas and happened to find a good cite from none other than our founder and this really helps me understand and maybe it will help other new members of the OTBS: (I bolded the part that I feel is important)
TulsaJeff

Self-proclaimed Fire Poker, Pitmaster, and Smoke Whisperer

Admin

offline
2,242 Posts. Joined 6/2005
Location: Sapulpa (Pretty Water), OK
Points: 51

As the forum owner, I feel personally responsible for the information that is given out especially to the new folks who are looking for answers.

Most things written on this forum are taken as personal opinions and no one has a problem with that. We all have our opinions.

However, we will not be slinging personal opinions around when it comes to the topic of food safety.

I have always tried to stay well versed in food safety and as such, have decided a long time ago that the USDA is an authority on how to cook food and keep it safe for your friends and family.

(Never thought I would say that about a government agency!)PDT_Armataz_01_03.gif

The SMF will hold to the USDA regulations with no deviation. These things need no discussion in my opinion.

*I expect OTBS members as well as other seasoned members to make it clear as to what the SMF recommends based on the USDA documentation.*

I will be instructing the mods to edit/delete/lock whatever is necessary to make sure that incorrect information is not being given out.

I am not asking you to agree.. just know that this is how it will be handled here.

Most of you may not realize just how far reaching our forum posts are..

I have seen posts less than 20 minutes old show up in Google searches. Google indexes our forum on a constant basis due to it's dynamic nature.

This means that people we don't even see are finding the posts in bits and pieces and I need for these pieces to be as correct as possible.

I can only hope that they will come on over and read the whole thread but there is no guarantee that they will.

Do your part in keeping everyone safe per the USDA recommendations and if you want to take risks at your own home then feel free to do so.. just don't advise that here.

I appreciate EVERYONE'S cooperation in this matterPDT_Armataz_01_34.gif


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 1, 2019)

I would like to thank you for this honor!
And congratulations to the other new members...a lot of great people in this new group.
Thank You!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you so much for the honor!  Life has been crazy lately and haven't been on much but I have still been cooking!  I learned so much from the previously named OTBS members that I can't even believe I am considered in the same class.  Thank you again and congrats to all the other members!


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2019)

A Big Congrats to all the new OTBS members

Gary


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 12, 2019)

Congrats all!


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 24, 2019)

First time back on the site in quite some time, what an impressive list of OTBS members!! Nice work!


----------

